# Intense



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

It's the only way I can describe this listing:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

This guy is now a published author.
The only longer ad I recall seeing offhand was a guy in Toronto looking for some "rusty jazz" buddies.
Historic 2,800 words, if it wasn't in the Best Of listing, it shoulda been.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A bit wordy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2762 words.

I was bored so copied and pasted into a Word document.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I wonder if Kijiji even has a word limit.


----------

